# Lincoln Beach, utah lake



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Took my kids today looking for some catfish, i took the advice the wes242 give away on his post about the hotdogs ,but we ended catching just carp after carp, the kids had fun this fish give you a really nice figth, we release all but one now we have cut bait for next time. Sorry no pics. We usually do really good there for bluegill with worms and some white bass but we want to catch channel cats, so if you guys can give any advise i'll apreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

Its been a few years since I fished Lincoln Beach for cats, but the best bait I used was Minnows we seined ourselves, second best was White bass chunks. the white bass worked better than the store bought minnows too btw.we used to fish just north of the boat launch area around those springs. Im not sure if you can fish there anymore or not though. I have caught walleye on the minnows while fishing for cats once :shock:


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I did see a ton of carp swimming by us in the boat, but I never did hook into one. As long as they gave you a good fight and you had some fun! I hope to get out again next tuesday to give it a shot again.


----------

